# Hello from a new Soundware company



## loopsample (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

We are a new Soundware company currently located in Hong Kong, Asia. Our team consists of certified Logic Pro trainer, Music Director, major Music Producers and Sound Designers.

For over 20 years in the music industry, we have done works for Stadium Concerts, Feature Movies, National TV live music shows, and countless studio recording sessions.

We love virtual instruments as well as classic analog synthesizers and drum machines. While using our music work as an excuse to buy "Analog + Digital Toys", we are currently working on some new instruments and sample libraries. 

Hopefully we can meet some new friends here sharing the same interests and experiences.

_*Here is a pic of our founder, James Ting's studio._






Cheers and let's keep on groovin!
:D

LoopSample


----------

